# The girls



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Teddie Rose








Pandora 








Hero








Serenity








Stella








Redina and Xena 








April








Echo


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## GoatKids (Apr 8, 2018)

So cute! I love ND because of the BEAUTIFUL blue eyes!!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I absolutely LOVE Teddie Rose!! I just want to grab her and snuggle all day long. 
All of your goats are beautiful and look well taken care of.  Lovely pasture BTW.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> I absolutely LOVE Teddie Rose!! I just want to grab her and snuggle all day long.
> All of your goats are beautiful and look well taken care of.  Lovely pasture BTW.


Thank you Teddie Rose is actually the only goat I have left from my original herd. I've had her for almost 5 years and she still hates me though now instead of being bullied she is now the bully since she's the only doe with horns


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Chloe1233 said:


> Thank you Teddie Rose is actually the only goat I have left from my original herd. I've had her for almost 5 years and she still hates me though now instead of being bullied she is now the bully since she's the only doe with horns


Oh! Oops, I meant Pandora, LOL (I looked at the wrong name). Pandora looks like a lovebug! :goatkiss:


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Cute goaties


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

They are lovely goats.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> Oh! Oops, I meant Pandora, LOL (I looked at the wrong name). Pandora looks like a lovebug! :goatkiss:


Pandora is a huge love bug she is always by me when I'm out in the pasture and when she sees a car pull up she'll cry for attention


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very nice!!


----------



## Pack Goat Girl (Jun 17, 2018)

Echo,Pandora and Hero are stunning!!!!! And adorable names!!


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Pack Goat Girl said:


> Echo,Pandora and Hero are stunning!!!!! And adorable names!!


Thank you they are all Greek themed. Echo and hero are actually sisters but all three girls are born on the same day


----------

